# Transformers for 110V domestic appliances



## JimLloyd (Jan 24, 2012)

Having lived in the states for some years we have some 110V domestic appliances that we have not been able to find in the UK or Portugal.

Where can we buy suitable transformers? We are not looking for expensive industrial size.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazon UK do a single appliance transformer about £7 but you then need a 3pin to 2 pin adapter, logically you should be able to get same for EU 2 pin, but I've not seen anywhere.

Have you checked volt rating on appliance if it says rated for 220v/50hz you just need to change plug, but double check first


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Be carefull that not all 230 to 110 transformers are equal. You have to buy the one that that matchs the power rating of the device you want to connect it to.

For instance if you have a 1000W hair-dryer you must have a 1500W transformer (to be safe). The more power the more bulky the transformer will be.

AND if the device is grounded you must get the wire ground through (the same as tye 230 socket9


----------

